# Questrade tools question



## mcondren (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi All,

I have been using Questrade for my RRSP(mutual funds only) for about a year now. I am confused that I cannot find any tools on the site to access tracking information on gains/loss. I realize that they are a discount brokerage but doesn't data regarding whether I am making or losing money seem important to display in some type of graphical format. When I asked them this question they said I had to go though my purchase history and use a calculator to compare to all my current numbers. Does anyone know of any discount brokerages that have these types of basic tracking tools? Perhaps in a bar or pie graph?

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Questrade has no pretty bars and pie charts. You can download the data and use Excel or pay $30/trade for pie charts

Personally I use Quicken and Google finance but I input the data myself (I don't trade much) The stock quotes are automatic though


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Record all your transactions, the date, the buy/sell price, commission, etc.
Then all you need is Excel to calculate your gain/loss, returns, etc.
Mutual funds are easiest, esp. inside an RRSP.
There's no ACB to track and everything is automatically re-invested.


----------



## jason26 (Apr 6, 2009)

I use Questrade and TD Waterhouse and neither automatically track your portfolio with graphs and what not.

Now TD Waterhouse does have a really nice portfolio manager, but you have to update it manually. And unfortunately you can only import position, not transactions which limits its use for me.

I track all transactions in a spreadsheet. Its pretty easy to make a CSV export of all transactions and import it into Google Finance..

Bottom line, record transactios your self in a spreadsheet. The data is easily manipulated, and you should be able to import it into any decent portfolio tool to try it out.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I only have registered accounts with Questrade. How easy is it to track ACB and capital gains for their taxable accounts?


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a couple mutual funds with Questrade and I can view the gain/loss in questrader.com -> Portfolio - > web portfolio


----------

